# "x hoch y" macht nur "x mal x"^^



## trodana (2. Nov 2008)

hi leute, ich fang jetzt grad mit java an, möchte ein programm schreiben, mit dem man x_hoch_y berechnt..

hier die methode:

	 static int xhoch_y(int basis, int exp)
	{
		int erg = 0;
		for(int n=0;n<exp;n++)
		{
		  erg=basis*basis;
		}
		return erg;
	}

allerdings rechnet diese methode nur x*x aus..


----------



## SlaterB (2. Nov 2008)

int erg = basis;
for(int n=0;n<exp;n++)
{
erg=erg*basis; 


so in der Art


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2008)

achja es klappt danke^^

so gehts auch int erg =1

un dann erg = erg*basis;

thx


----------



## Landei (2. Nov 2008)

Dir sollte aber bewußt sein, dass es dafür schnellere Verfahren gibt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binäre_Exponentiation


----------

